# Gaming



## Poppa (Nov 2, 2011)

I caught my wife sending boob pix to her on line WoW "friends". erotic stories that included her, and "his" toons. And she sent them money.

We had a blow out of course, but we got back together.

I see her starting her circle again. "Male friend, comfortable, think they are real friends, exchange emails, then pix" 

You know the drill. However, when I explained it to her tonight that she was spending more time with her online friends; and one particular that she can't seem to get enough of, I am the "bad guy".

Until, I am proven right, then I am an a....... You get it...

I did the key loggers and caught her, and got the same response a caged criminal gives "You spied on me?!?!?!" Yes, yes, I did. And I welcome YOU to do the same...

Anyhoo. Advice? Or should I let this one go...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Your wife's behavior is completely unacceptable.
Set some boundaries or expect your next "discovery" to be her and her lover in a room somewhere (only "friends", of course).


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Really? World of Warcraft?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

should you let it go? hell no


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Seen alot of those WoW girls, I played from 05 up to this year and was a hardcore raider from 06-09. You cannot even imagine how crazy it can get if there is a girl in the guild, the amount of attention she gets is crazy, it's like a shot of drugs for the girl IMO. So much attention from so many horny and crazy guys.

WoW is like a drug and getting off of it was almost like trying to quit a drug IMO. She needs some boundaries because there were alot of horror stories and drama in guild with some of the girl players. Not all of them but some, coughattention*****cough.

Cut this off quick, because it can get bad quickly. I'm pretty sure you do not want to sit through a nerd fest of WoW addicts talking about crap that makes you wanna blow your brains out, but the wife will go by herself, and you wanna really see flies flocking to *bleep*


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

doesn't matter if its WoW, XBox Live, or some other electronic social medium - something. If your wife is doing this - its at a minimum - an emotional affair. 

What women who do this don't get that the feelings they develop for this replaces their feelings for their spouse. You both know that is not what you signed up for when you married.

Decide what your boundaries are, what the consequences are for violating them, and state them clearly. No yelling. don't fall for the controlling / manipulative / spying crap they spew back at you. They know it isn't right either. 

Ask them to put themselves into your place. Be prepared to enforce the consequences of your boundaries if they aren't willing to comply. This may include asking them to pack their bags, cutting them off financially, until they "get" it.

If you let it continue for too long and rug sweep it - believe this or not - they will eventually feel exclusive in a way that you and her used to be, even if there is no physical contact. they will claim they are friends only - although the boundary was crossed with the continued relationship. 

Please listen to me on this - BTDT


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

BTW, none of your poll options contains the correct choice. If they are cheating - they leave. You can't stop her from doing this, but you can tell her what you won't tolerate, and what you will do about it.


----------

